# Ways to cure psoriasis



## helizz (Jun 16, 2014)

When the symptoms associated with the disease trouble the patient and the disease starts to make the person’s life miserable the sufferer’s mind will be on the search to find an answer for the question *How to cure psoriasis*? The actual causes of the disease is controversial as some say that this is a manifestation of the overreaction of the immune system but most agree on the fact that both genetic and the immune system contribute to the development of the disease. Among the different types of psoriasis- plaque, guttate, inverse psoriasis are the most common types and are characterized by reddishness of the skin covered by silvery white scales or with white pustules on the skin and smooth reddish lesions in the skin folds. There are herbal treatments methods used to treat the symptoms and to prevent the triggering of the disease and with ayurvedic treatment the complete system purification can be achieved and sometimes the disease can be uprooted in its entirety. As a prelude to psoriasis treatment Ayurveda suggests Panchakarma as detoxifying the body is the first step and since each body physiology differs a personalized treatment plan will be devised by the practitioner based on the type of Psoriasis. Psoriasis treatment requires strict dietary restrictions and a systematic life style. Among the natural remedies to decrease the incidence it is best to avoid direct exposure to the mid-day sun and one must avoid too much of salty foods, acidic foods and fats, eggs or canned foods.


----------



## drewski (Jun 16, 2014)

There is a soap out there, which I consider to be the best soap ever next to Dr Bronner's, called Grandpas Pine Tar Soap that tons of people have said helped cure their psoriasis. I have never had psoriasis, but I used that soap for a couple years and it is amazing.


----------



## Tude (Jun 16, 2014)

For the first time in my life I got a nice bout of this nasty stuff. Goes real nice with a bikini too, argh!! I did read about pine tar soap as a good home help. Another girlfriend swears by Eucerin cream (she said to use the jar - it's freaking thicker than crisco shortening!! - and that did nothing btw). 1st doctor said to try the over the counter junk which contains .01% hyrocortizone. Went back and was prescribed a worthless tube of junk that contained a whopping .02% hydrocortizone. Nothing. Got rather pissy with doctor so I now see dermatologist - and she prescribed a worthless jar of steroid cream. Nothing. Went back and am now taking a pill that she said screws with your kidney and liver so I have monthly blood tests (goodness knows I've done enough to my liver without this, hehe). Stupid stuff. But going away ----- very very slowly. Going to look for that soap this weekend.


----------



## drewski (Jun 17, 2014)

Tude said:


> For the first time in my life I got a nice bout of this nasty stuff. Goes real nice with a bikini too, argh!! I did read about pine tar soap as a good home help. Another girlfriend swears by Eucerin cream (she said to use the jar - it's freaking thicker than crisco shortening!! - and that did nothing btw). 1st doctor said to try the over the counter junk which contains .01% hyrocortizone. Went back and was prescribed a worthless tube of junk that contained a whopping .02% hydrocortizone. Nothing. Got rather pissy with doctor so I now see dermatologist - and she prescribed a worthless jar of steroid cream. Nothing. Went back and am now taking a pill that she said screws with your kidney and liver so I have monthly blood tests (goodness knows I've done enough to my liver without this, hehe). Stupid stuff. But going away ----- very very slowly. Going to look for that soap this weekend.



Tude, I'm so sorry to hear about this. Like I said, I never had it, but I know how it feels to deal with dis-ease in the body and not being able to find a cure. It's the most frustrating shit ever. To be honest, I've read testimonials of pretty much the exact same procedure they put you through for psoriasis and of course it didn't work for people. I went to a dermatologist a long time ago for acne when I was a teenager and they put me on this Retin-A crap that made my skin red and peel and combined it with an antibiotic. I don't know what I was thinking letting them convince me that was ok for my body.

Anyway, your local health food store should have the Grandpa's Pine Tar Soap. If they don't, just order it in bulk off amazon because you'll save money. I will warn you, a lot of people complain about the scent and just as many love the scent. It's a hit or miss. It's a very distinct smell of pine tar and the soap literally smells like a campfire. I love it, but some don't. The most important thing is that it doesn't stay on your skin like an artificial fragrance. Shortly after you shower with it, it goes away no problem. You can use it head to toe and I guarantee you will see a huge improvement in your skin after a couple weeks. I'm excited for you!


----------



## Tude (Jun 17, 2014)

Yeah this stupid stuff is quite invasive. And all I read about it is that it is incurable but that you take care of the outbreaks and try to prevent it as much as possible. Like less stress. <snicker, that's quite impossible in my life>, luke warm baths, hydrate-hydrate-hydrate and keep that gallon of lotion handy at all times. And these darn pills - in addition to potentially messing with my liver/kidney - I have to stay away from citrus - especially grapefruit, and keep potassium rich foods to a minimum or none - bananas, potatoes, spinach, kale. Awesome and I'm a vegetarian. hehe. But I did look and that soap is all over - wal-mart, wall greens, cvs -- and some pregnancy website has it. <scratches head on that one> hehe again thanks for the info!


----------



## drewski (Jun 17, 2014)

Tude said:


> Yeah this stupid stuff is quite invasive. And all I read about it is that it is incurable but that you take care of the outbreaks and try to prevent it as much as possible. Like less stress. <snicker, that's quite impossible in my life>, luke warm baths, hydrate-hydrate-hydrate and keep that gallon of lotion handy at all times. And these darn pills - in addition to potentially messing with my liver/kidney - I have to stay away from citrus - especially grapefruit, and keep potassium rich foods to a minimum or none - bananas, potatoes, spinach, kale. Awesome and I'm a vegetarian. hehe. But I did look and that soap is all over - wal-mart, wall greens, cvs -- and some pregnancy website has it. <scratches head on that one> hehe again thanks for the info!



That sucks there isn't a cure, but it looks like you are getting it under control. The reason the pregnancy website has it is because it is also supposed to be good at healing PUPPP (Pregnancy Rash). I'd be interested to know how it helps so keep me posted. Take care ::joyful::


----------

